# Transfer moss with BGA to a clean tank ?



## eminor (12 Aug 2022)

Hello, my nephew gave me some moss, there is some blue green algae on it, i was thinking to put it in 1 liters of water with  glutaraldehyde but i don't know which dosage and duration is safe ? any idea ? thx


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Aug 2022)

Hi @eminor 

Transfer moss with BGA to a clean tank ?​
I would strongly advise against doing this. Simple.

JPC


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Aug 2022)

It depends on the conditions in your tank. If it’s established without many algae issues it could just as well clear up by itself.

However, JP has point, there is always a risk it could spread. Try a search in Google using UKAPS, moss, blue green algae and Cyanobacteria, see what comes up. 

Do some research of your own, as well as taking advice from here. And then make an informed decision.


----------



## eminor (12 Aug 2022)

Tim Harrison said:


> It depends on the conditions in your tank. If it’s established without many algae issues it could just as well clear up by itself.
> 
> However, JP has point, there is always a risk it could spread. Try a search in Google using UKAPS, moss, blue green algae and Cyanobacteria, see what comes up.
> 
> Do some research of your own, as well as taking advice from here. And then make an informed decision.


thx guys, i already introduced bga from plant nursery without issue, my co2 is perfect, i might avoid doing that though, i have other moss in that tank and i won't risk to bother them. That algae is stubborn, bba would have been much easier to manage =)


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Aug 2022)

Tim Harrison said:


> Do some research of your own, as well as taking advice from here. And then make an informed decision.


Hi Everyone,

In my opinion, doing one's own research is probably the best way to learn. And it's exciting. Making a new discovery is highly rewarding and boosts confidence. I wholeheartedly recommend it. _Citizen Science_ at its best!

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (13 Aug 2022)

I would say no problem. BGA is in most tanks (if not all) even if it's not visible. Does't mean you should go and add whatever in your tank if you don't feel like it. My approach though is different. I do not bother disinfecting plants I buy or receive. I simply rinse them thoroughly to remove any excess of whatever is on it. A stable and healthy tank normally takes care of the rest. I have plants in my tanks that I have received from all parts of the world and I have no issues.

Now the issue with mosses is that they are usually sensitive to most treatment you use (bleach, hydrogen peroxide or glut). Only real treatment you could do in my opinion is an antibiotic treatment in a separate container. That would kills of the bacteria since BGA is a bacteria, not an algae.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Aug 2022)

Hi all,





eminor said:


> Hello, my nephew gave me some moss, there is some blue green algae on it, i was thinking to put it in 1 liters of water with  glutaraldehyde but i don't know which dosage and duration is safe ? any idea ? thx


What ,@Hanuman says. Just wash it under the cold tap in a sieve etc. You can use quite a lot of water pressure.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> BGA is in most tanks (if not all) even if it's not visible.


Hi @Hanuman 

May I ask - what evidence do you have in support of the above? In particular, if it's not visible, what are you using to detect its presence?



Hanuman said:


> Does't mean you should go and add whatever in your tank if you don't feel like it.



In my experience, it's generally best not to add any magic potions. Getting the balance of nutrients, pH and water hardness (GH) correct should keep things in check. But, it may not be a case of 'one size fits all'. It's easy to overlook the fact that there are many species of Cyanobacteria  - even within the same Genus.

JPC


----------



## Libba (14 Aug 2022)

If you feel the need to treat it, then like Hanuman pointed out, an antibiotic treatment makes a lot more sense than gluteraldehyde.


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Aug 2022)

Libba said:


> If you feel the need to treat it, then like Hanuman pointed out, an antibiotic treatment makes a lot more sense than gluteraldehyde.



Hi @Libba and @eminor 

It would be very wise to check the legality and use of fish antibiotics and other treatments throughout Europe. 

I thought it was worth mentioning this - even though I am not in favour of this approach.

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (15 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> May I ask - what evidence do you have in support of the above? In particular, if it's not visible, what are you using to detect its presence?


If you are asking me if I tested 100's of tank to support what I said, I haven't and to be honest I think it's just not necessary. There is a more direct way to assess this, which is that cyanobacteria is virtually in every water body on this planet, that it's been with us for a good 2.7 billion years and still thriving and also that it can be airborne and can survive the harshest environments.

Even without prior testing a tank I would be willing to bet 100:1 there is cyanobacteria in there. As for what species is present, I have no clue, one would definitely need to test for that. This said, there are many direct pathways for cyanobacteria to get into a tank, all of which happen either very regularly or at some point in time:
1. water
2. animals (fish, shrimp etc)
3. Soil
4. hardscape
5. plants
6. your hands and other tools you introduce in the tank
7. air

IMO, the probability for having a tank without cyanobacteria is extremely slim. Our tanks are not water treatment plants with chlorine and other highly sophisticated means to eradicate whatever life-form there is in the water. Even water treatment plants can't achieve that 100% due to environment factors.



jaypeecee said:


> In my experience, it's generally best not to add any magic potions. Getting the balance of nutrients, pH and water hardness (GH) correct should keep things in check. But, it may not be a case of 'one size fits all'. It's easy to overlook the fact that there are many species of Cyanobacteria - even within the same Genus.


Yes over 2000 species. Many times over it is beyond your control what you are adding in your tank because of the reasons I stated above (contaminated soil, fish, plants etc). There is no way you can guarantee what you have in your tanks at any given moment.

But obviously all the above is just my opinion based on an educated guess so I have no issue people questioning me since there is no absolute truth.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2022)

Hi all,


jaypeecee said:


> May I ask - what evidence do you have in support of the above? In particular, if it's not visible, what are you using to detect its presence?


You can smell it, if your tank has a <"slightly earthy">, pondy smell, <"however faint">, that is from the Cyanobacteria.


Hanuman said:


> Even without prior testing a tank I would be willing to bet 100:1 there is cyanobacteria in there. As for what species is present, I have no clue, one would definitely need to test for that. This said, there are many direct pathways for cyanobacteria to get into a tank, all of which happen either very regularly or at some point in time: ............ IMO, the probability for having a tank without cyanobacteria is extremely slim.


Yes, agree with @Hanuman , all liquid water, that isn't from a DI unit, or very heavily chlorinated, has Cyanobacteria present.


Hanuman said:


> There is a more direct way to assess this, which is that cyanobacteria is virtually in every water body on this planet, that it's been with us for a good 2.7 billion years and still thriving and also that it can be airborne and can survive the harshest environments.


Yes, they are like <"Diatoms">, or the <"Green Algae">, universal where ever there is liquid water and light.


jaypeecee said:


> It would be very wise to check the legality and use of fish antibiotics and other treatments throughout Europe.


Yes, not legal in the UK, for <"very good reasons">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hanuman (15 Aug 2022)

dw1305 said:


> You can smell it, if your tank has a <"slightly earthy">, pondy smell, <"however faint">, that is from the Cyanobacteria.


Yes and an unpleasant smell if I say so myself. When my tank has episode of BGA I can smell it only by smelling the water surface and it's not like my tank is covered by BGA, there are only small patches between the glass and the substrate.


----------



## FrankR (15 Aug 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You can smell it, if your tank has a <"slightly earthy">, pondy smell, <"however faint">, that is from the Cyanobacteria.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! That musty smell! I'm also battling cyano atm and I could smell it several days before it appeared. 

 The fact that we can't see cyano, doesn't mean that it's not there. Most probably other bacteria/organisms keeps it in check. So there's a balance.
From my limited experience cyano blooms occur when the conditions are right and there are no competitive organisms.
I wouldn't add any plant with cyano into a tank, unless the tank's mature.  Also, I'm against using antibiotics to treat cyano. You're killing the beneficial bacteria as well.


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

Hi @Hanuman 

Thanks for your replies.



Hanuman said:


> But obviously all the above is just my opinion based on an educated guess so I have no issue people questioning me since there is no absolute truth.



OK, fair enough.



Hanuman said:


> IMO, the probability for having a tank without cyanobacteria is extremely slim. Our tanks are not water treatment plants with chlorine and other highly sophisticated means to eradicate whatever life-form there is in the water.



A tank in which a UV-C sterilizer is used could potentially have no living cyanobacteria. And, tanks in which there is negligible* iron would not be able to support cyanobacteria growth.

* I can provide figures, if necessary.

Oscillatoria seems to be a common Genus in our tanks. And, when alive, the 'strands' of Oscillatoria oscillate from side to side, hence its name. It's easy to see under a microscope. This is where my Cyanobacteria (aka BGA) journey began:






						Cyanobacteria Identification - At Last!
					

It’s believed to be erythromycin  Hi @becks   In that case, my understanding is that it wouldn't be considered legal in the UK as it's an antibiotic.  JPC



					www.ukaps.org
				




JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

dw1305 said:


> You can smell it, if your tank has a <"slightly earthy">, pondy smell, <"however faint">, that is from the Cyanobacteria.


Hi @dw1305

I have a hunch that the smell you are detecting may be from dead/decomposing cyanobacteria. If I'm right, then removal of it should go a long way to controlling it. Only very rarely have I been aware of the smell that you are describing. I wouldn't rely on any smell from _freshly-growing_ Cyanobacteria. 

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (15 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> A tank in which a UV-C sterilizer is used could potentially have no living cyanobacteria.


Possible but I would bet again here that the very large majority of planted tanks don't have UV lamps and don't actually need one.


jaypeecee said:


> And, tanks in which there is negligible* iron would not be able to support cyanobacteria growth.


Perhaps, but any tank with active aquasoil/clay based substrate will have more than enough iron for BGA to thrive.


jaypeecee said:


> I have a hunch that the smell you are detecting may be from dead/decomposing cyanobacteria. If I'm right, then removal of it should go some way to controlling it. Only very rarely have I been aware of the smell that you are describing.


It's pretty much alive cyanobacteria. When you touch it green, even after washing your hand you'll have the smell stick. It's pretty strong. Once I treat it with hydrogen peroxide the smell is gone in a day.


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

FrankR said:


> Most probably other bacteria/organisms keeps it in check.


Hi @FrankR

I know of only one organism that consumes Oscillatoria. It is the protist,  Nassula aurea. If anyone knows where it is possible to obtain these creatures, please let me know. In the meantime, here's a hungry Nassula aurea:










						File:Nassula consuming strands of cyanobacteria.ogv - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> It's pretty much alive cyanobacteria.


Hi @Hanuman 

OK, it would appear that you have Cyano pretty much under control. And, it's interesting that fewer people here on UKAPS seem to currently be having problems with Cyano. It's something I keep an eye on - just out of personal curiosity.

Thanks for the discussion.

JPC


----------



## Hanuman (15 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> OK, it would appear that you have Cyano pretty much under control.


In my case it comes and goes, usually during the hotter periods of the year here in Thailand but that's about it. Always at the same spot between the glass and substrate. Never goes beyond that.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2022)

Hi all,


jaypeecee said:


> I have a hunch that the smell you are detecting may be from dead/decomposing cyanobacteria.


Possibly, I don't know. I'll see if I can find out in the scientific literature.


jaypeecee said:


> It is the protist, Nassula aurea. If anyone knows where it is possible to obtain these creatures


It is a UK native, and I'm guessing that a most ponds and lakes should have it, but it would be difficult to get a clean sample.  I'm <"pretty sure all Nassulids eat cyanobacteria">.  You would need to put out a refuge (<"sponge in a fine net">) and then collect it a week later.

Cladocerans (_Daphnia_) definitely also eat planktonic cyanobacteria, I know this because they filter any particles by size, which is why you can feed them with paprika and gram flour etc. Lesser Flamingo <"would be another option">, but slightly problematic in the fish tank.

<"Culturing them"> (Nassulids, not Flamingos) would be "interesting".

You could try <"CCAP"> for a source? If you didn't fancy p.y.o?

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2022)

Hi all, 


dw1305 said:


> Possibly, I don't know. I'll see if I can find out in the scientific literature.


Found out, via <"A novel cyanobacterial geosmin producer, revising GeoA distribution and dispersion patterns in Bacteria - Scientific Reports">:


> ........ We performed an environmental survey of cyanobacterial soil colonies to identify interesting metabolic pathways and adaptation strategies used by these microorganisms and isolated, sequenced and assembled the genome of a cyanobacterium that displayed *a distinctive earthy/musty smell*, typical of geosmin, confirmed by GC-MS analysis of the culture’s volatile extract. Morphological studies pointed to a new Oscillatoriales soil ecotype confirmed by phylogenetic analysis, which we named Microcoleus asticus sp. nov. Our studies of geosmin gene presence in Bacteria, revealed a scattered distribution among Cyanobacteria, Actinobacteria, Delta and Gammaproteobacteria, covering different niches..........



cheers Darrel


----------



## FrankR (15 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @dw1305
> 
> I have a hunch that the smell you are detecting may be from dead/decomposing cyanobacteria. If I'm right, then removal of it should go a long way to controlling it. Only very rarely have I been aware of the smell that you are describing. I wouldn't rely on any smell from _freshly-growing_ Cyanobacteria.
> 
> JPC


Hi @jaypeecee

My tank had that musty smell several days before the cyano appeared. The smell is almost gone now that it's dying. That's my personal experience though.



jaypeecee said:


> Hi @FrankR
> 
> I know of only one organism that consumes Oscillatoria. It is the protist,  Nassula aurea. If anyone knows where it is possible to obtain these creatures, please let me know. In the meantime, here's a hungry Nassula aurea:
> 
> ...



I'm doing some research as I'm battling cyano and I've read that several microorganisms eat it. I'm not a biologist, so please bear with me.
The cyano in my tank started dying as soon as I've started dosing Fritz 360. I'm not saying it's working. Could be a coincidence, as I've also changed the light spectrum and the fertiliser I'm using*.
But if it is working, then most probably the bacteria it contains are consuming the nutrients that promotes cyano growth/blooms.
However, there are organisms that consume cyano, like some Daphnia species or some Copepod species. I've also read that some amoebas are natural grazers of cyano.








						An Amoebal Grazer of Cyanobacteria Requires Cobalamin Produced by Heterotrophic Bacteria
					

Amoebae are unicellular eukaryotes that consume microbial prey through phagocytosis, playing a role in shaping microbial food webs. Many amoebal species can be cultivated axenically in rich media or monoxenically with a single bacterial prey species. ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



There are even viruses that kill cyano, known as cyanophages.
The only thing I know for sure is that algae eating creatures do eat dead cyano. My Otos love munching on it.

*Edit= And I've added sediment from a river source.


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

dw1305 said:


> You could try <"CCAP"> for a source? If you didn't fancy p.y.o?


Hi Darrel,

CCAP does indeed look promising. Thanks for bringing this to my/our attention. Here it is:



			Nassula variabilis
		


And this document may come in handy...



			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/226480144_Biological_control_of_undesirable_cyanobacteria_in_culturally_eutrophic_lakes
		


JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

Hi @FrankR



FrankR said:


> I'm doing some research as I'm battling cyano and I've read that several microorganisms eat it. I'm not a biologist, so please bear with me.



I'm not a biologist either but, out of sheer necessity, I began a search for Cyano information a few years ago.

It looks as if you're making good progress.


FrankR said:


> I've also changed the light spectrum...



This is of particular interest to me and, probably, others. Could you please let us have some details?



FrankR said:


> ...and the fertiliser I'm using*.



Details, please.

That'll do for the moment.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

FrankR said:


> The only thing I know for sure is that algae eating creatures do eat dead cyano. My Otos love munching on it.


Hi again, @FrankR.

I missed that gem on the first reading.

JPC


----------



## FrankR (15 Aug 2022)

Hi @jaypeecee



jaypeecee said:


> It looks as if you're making good progress.



Well, there's some progress. It's not completely eradicated yet though.


jaypeecee said:


> This is of particular interest to me and, probably, others. Could you please let us have some details?



Based on this article, some cyanobacteria strains don't do well under blue light. Although they absorb it, they use it less efficiently for photosynthesis and growth.
However, according to this article, there are cyanobacteria strains that can vary their pigment ratio and adapt to different light spectrums.
I don't know which cyano species is in my tank, so I thought I could give it a try and see what happens.

I don't know why the cyano in my tank is dying. Could be because of the blue light, or the Fritz 360, or the bacteria from the sediment I added. Or because of the combination of all the above.

As for the fertiliser, it has nothing to do with the cyano. I wasn't happy with the TNC Complete. The plants look much healthier since I've started dosing APT 3.

Please take all the above with a pinch of salt. Each tank is different and what works for me, doesn't mean that it could work for another tank.



jaypeecee said:


> Hi again, @FrankR.
> 
> I missed that gem on the first reading.
> 
> JPC


Oh yes, all the leaves of the Altenanthera, the Bucephalandras and the Pogostemon Helferi are completely free of cyano now.
There's still some patches on the Flame moss and on the Anubias. Also, the HC Cuba is still full of it. However, I noticed that the Otos were spending more time on the carpet plant today.


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

FrankR said:


> I don't know which cyano species is in my tank, so I thought I could give it a try and see what happens.


Hi @FrankR 

It's very likely that it's one of the Oscillatoria species in your tank. Oscillatoria are so-called because the strands/filaments oscillate from side to side - often very slowly. This illustration will give you a good idea what to look for:









						Oscillatoria - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

FrankR said:


> Please take all the above with a pinch of salt. Each tank is different and what works for me, doesn't mean that it could work for another tank.



So true!

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Aug 2022)

FrankR said:


> Oh yes, all the leaves of the Altenanthera, the Bucephalandras and the Pogostemon Helferi are completely free of cyano now.


Hi @FrankR 

Now, that's quite an achievement. Between now and tomorrow, I hope to find out more about the _Fritz 360_.

JPC


----------



## FrankR (16 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @FrankR
> 
> Now, that's quite an achievement. Between now and tomorrow, I hope to find out more about the _Fritz 360_.
> 
> JPC


Fritz say on their website that 360 is a biological product that will compete with cyano.  It says that it contains heterotrophic bacteria. 
There are many articles saying that heterotrophic bacteria could be used as antagonists of cyanobacteria. That's why I bought it.

Now that I know what kind of cyano strain is in my tank I tried to find what strains of bacteria is in Fritz 360. I read on another forum that it contains sludge reducers, Bacillus strains among others.
So I looked it up and I found this interesting article. It says that Bacillus cereus can be used to prohibit the growth of Oscillatoria sp.
It could be snake oil. Again, I have no proof that it works in my tank. It would be interesting if someone with the proper equipment could test it and let us know what's in that bacterial soup.


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Aug 2022)

Hi @FrankR

Thanks for your update.

I've not had any success to date using _Fritz_ products. But, I've only tried _FritzZyme 7_ and _TurboStart 700,_ which supposedly contain nitrifying bacteria for helping to kick-start the biological filter as part of the so-called tank cycling process. In my opinion, there are far better products for this specific purpose.

I discovered the CZBC1 scientific paper a couple of years ago. The first hurdle to overcome was where to obtain CZBC1 and I fell at this hurdle. But, the paper made me aware of using so-called probiotics to tackle Cyano. I managed to obtain some but it was unsuccessful against Cyano in my case. So, I changed my approach. What became apparent to me was that I needed to understand more about Cyano's nutrient requirements. And, water parameters, e.g. pH and GH. May I ask what figures you have for these two parameters in your tank?

Going back to _Fritz_ 360, there are very few microbiologists with the required experience and analytical equipment to even attempt to analyze bacterial products. Dr Timothy Hovanec is one such scientist. He is the brains behind products that carry his name. You may find this interesting:






						Maintain Healthy Aquariums, Reefs & Koi Ponds | DrTim's Aquatics
					

No other company comes close to our experience, original research and knowledge about nitrifying bacteria in aquatic systems.




					www.drtimsaquatics.com
				




I suggest that we continue this discussion tomorrow.

JPC


----------



## FrankR (16 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @FrankR
> 
> Thanks for your update.
> 
> ...


I used Dr Tim's One and Only in the past, when I was cycling my first SW. So, I'm familiar with his products.
As a hobbyist with little experience, all "bacteria in a bottle" look the same to me. Especially when manufacturers don't disclose what's inside these bottles.

As for my parameters, last time I checked pH was 6.4 and GH was 12 dGH.

I think we should continue this discussion somewhere else. We're way off-topic 😁


----------



## Hanuman (17 Aug 2022)

I was curious about this FritzZyme 360 product the other day when you mentioned it so I started investigating it. I asked the company behind it to answer a simple question. Here it goes along with their answer:

Question:


> Hello, I have a question regarding fritz 360. You claim that it greatly reduces the need for substrate cleaning and that the bacteria is able to quickly digest organic sludge. What exactly happens to the sludge and into what is it converted to? Thank you.


Answer:


> Hi. The bacteria consumes the organic molecules, like nitrate and phosphate, and breaks it down into smaller components that can be dissolved in water, and eventually will dissipate out of the system as gas. Thanks,


Not sure what else to ask. If anyone wants to ask anything else let me know and I'll just reply to their answer see if they have anything else to add.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2022)

Hi all, 


FrankR said:


> I used Dr Tim's One and Only in the past, when I was cycling my first SW. So, I'm familiar with his products. As a hobbyist with little experience, all "bacteria in a bottle" look the same to me. Especially when manufacturers don't disclose what's inside these bottles.


Tim Hovanec was kind enough to answer a few of our questions: <"Dr Timothy Hovanec's comments about Bacterial supplements">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## _Maq_ (17 Aug 2022)

Answer:


> Hi. The bacteria consumes the organic molecules, like nitrate and phosphate, and breaks it down into smaller components that can be dissolved in water, and eventually will dissipate out of the system as gas.


I think no more questions are needed. That person does not have a clue what he/she speaks about.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2022)

Hi all,


Hanuman said:


> I was curious about this FritzZyme 360 product the other day when you mentioned it so I started investigating it. I asked the company behind it to answer a simple question. Here it goes along with their answer:
> 
> Question: Hello, I have a question regarding fritz 360. You claim that it greatly reduces the need for substrate cleaning and that the bacteria is able to quickly digest organic sludge. What exactly happens to the sludge and into what is it converted to? Thank you.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, what more could you possibly want? It would certainly <"encourage me"> to buy their products.

They've added an aerial phase (new to science) to the <"global phosphorus cycle"> and they've rewritten the <"definition of what an organic molecule is">. Either they are due a Nobel prize or they may have got the <"Biohome Pondguru"> to staff their help-line.

cheers Darrel


----------



## FrankR (17 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> I was curious about this FritzZyme 360 product the other day when you mentioned it so I started investigating it. I asked the company behind it to answer a simple question. Here it goes along with their answer:
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! So, basically Fritz 360 makes your tank pass gas! 🤣🤣🤣
Either their customer service doesn't have a clue, or the company sells snake oil.


----------



## jaypeecee (17 Aug 2022)

Hi @dw1305 & Everyone

Further to your citation in post #22, I stumbled across the following, which I find _very_ interesting. It answers and expands on some of the perplexing questions that I've been grappling with for quite some time. I only have an abstract from the scientific paper below but I hope you find it as interesting as I have. Here it is:

"Iron forms that influence the Growth and Musty Odor Production of Selected Cyanobacteria".

Authors: S. Nakashima and M.Yagi.

Journal: Water Science & Technology (January 1992) Volume 25 Iss 2: 207 - 216

Publisher:  IWA Publishing

Link:  Iron Forms That Influence the Growth and Musty Odor Production of Selected Cyanobacteria | Water Science & Technology | IWA Publishing

JPC


----------



## FISHnLAB (21 Dec 2022)

What do you guys think of products like these and does anyone know what's in them? The Ultralife one's SDS says "Proprietary Salt Blend"...






						"Red Slime Stain Remover" - Ultralife Reef Products
					

Say goodbye to ugly red slime stains! The Ultralife Red Slime Stain Remover gets rid of them in a jiffy, so you can maintain a clean and healthy underwater environment.




					www.ultralife.com
				












						Chemiclean - Chemi-pure Advanced Aquarist Products
					






					chemi-pure.com
				




 They are supposed to work great and are recommended often to help finish off the dreaded cyano. I bought a small pack of each for stock to test.


----------



## Hanuman (22 Dec 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> Chemiclean - Chemi-pure Advanced Aquarist Products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has worked for me pretty well. I use it maybe once or twice a year when things get out of hand. Many years ago, a veterinary office in Germany tested it and found that this is actually erythromycin sulfate, an antibiotic, although Boyd Enterprises claims it is not.... So keep that in mind.


----------

